# Building layout boat



## finsfursandfeathers (May 31, 2004)

Has anyone built a layout boat before? I'm thinking about making that my project for the year. If anyone knows where I could get some plans for please post.


----------



## Quackshot (Jan 14, 2005)

I recently spoke with a layout builder from Ohio, Paul Busick. He has been building layouts for many years, and sells both the finished boat or the plans to build yourself. Even rib and coaming kits to speed up the process. I would look at it as a summer project, as he told me I would have nearly 100 hours into the boat before it would be hunt ready. I have decided to purchase new instead. He is a great guy to chat with, has done it all for decades... his ph. # 440-988-7160. Hope it works out.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Busick plans would be the way to go. Or, you could try and round up some knock off plans of his boat on another site.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I second the nod to Busick plans.

The "knock off" plans aren't very accurate, I have a good friend that built from them, and he said you've got to adjust almost every piece..

I was going to build, then decided to buy a Mighty Layout Boys SuperMag.

I love it!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm going to build one this summer. No plans though. I built a gator Duckhunter II this summer and i guess i think i can build a cabin cruiser or something now:lol: 

anway, they don't look all that difficult to plan out so i'm just going to wing it, i'll probably go by the dimensions of the MLB 1 man. Gonna use 1/4" ply for the 'oval' and probably either 3/4 ply or just 1" pine board for the box w/ 1/4" for the floor. 1x Pine runners to create the deck contour and instead of 1/4"ply for the decking i'm going to try and use pink foam for most of it. Then probably 2 layers of 6-8oz glass on the top and single layer of 10 - 12oz glas on the underside.

i'd like to use as litte wood as possible to keep it light. I plan on using heavy fiberglass to reinforce the lighter wood.


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

We are in the process of building Flavo's boat.....I honestly have done very little. But the boat is a jon style 12' with 21" sidewalls. I have not seen it since the last session. I hear it is coming along nicely. 

The layout is next so plans are a must......We have been hunting together for about three or four years now and I hunted for about 5 or 6 before we partnered. Neither of us have been lucky enough to expirience a layout shoot, so we decided we would have to learn it all on our own....I'll let you know how it goes.....


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I had a long conversation with Paul and he has quite a bit of information about building your own and buying one already built. He didnt try to pursuade me to purchase one already built, but he was honest about the work that would go into building my own. I agree, it would make for a fun spring/summer project. 
I noticed Cabelas has a MLB for around $1300 when I was there last week. It took transferring me to 3 different departments before someone could actually confirm that they had one outside and what the price was.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I have hunted out of homemade Busick layout a couple of times in some pretty good chop. It was very stable and layout hunting is definitely addicting. I just wish I was closer to big water and able to justify a full layout rig. MLB's are probably the way to go if you buy new. 

Bucknduck...send Carpe Diem a pm if you are looking for a new MLB. He is also a MLB dealer.


----------



## song_dog_slammer (Dec 26, 2000)

i've hunted from a busick boat on several ocassions, A friend built one. After one season we deepend the box by 4 ". THere just wasn't enough "foot room." Great boat in a chop!!!!!


----------



## Blue Mist (Nov 19, 2002)

I've built 4-5 layout boats and it is very rewarding to shoot ducks from your own boat. I agree that foot room is very important. You can only lay so long with your feet wedged under the bow. I made my own pattern from an old boat a friend had and modified each boat to improve them. It cost about 450-500 in materials (about 150 more if you go with marine plywood) Since it was entirely glassed and not used everyday, I went with regular plywood. One thing you have to make sure of is that the deck floats at or slightly below waterline. Nothing like a big black shadow under your boat to flare the ducks. The Busick boat is a fine boat but has a wide shallow coffin. I prefer a narrower-deeper coffin. If you modify the Busick pattern to deepen the coffin, you will have to reduce its size or it will never float deep enough. If you ever are near Pinconning, I could show you what we did. The patterns I made are not complete enough to make a boat from without a lot of help so I can't be of much use there. It may help to look at the boats and get an idea or two.

Randy


----------



## Kurt D (Nov 23, 2004)

Bmac and Saftyman have both hunted from it and it works very well. I have also purchased the "knockoff" plans and there is not much difference. It took me about 90 hours to complete the boat. I used epoxy with 6oz fiberglass cloth instead of the polyester resin. The boat weighs in at 115lbs with all the hardware attached. If you have the time and some tools handy I recommend building your own boat. The enjoyment you get out killing divers from your own boat is fantastic. 

There isnt a lot of foot room in this boat but the MLB classic doesnt have much more. You can drop the box down a couple of inches to add more room. Problem with this is that it will take more weight to keep the chine wet.

Good luck if you decide to build and have fun with it. I am in central michigan. If you want to take a look at the boat sometime let me know.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

bucknduck said:


> I noticed Cabelas has a MLB for around $1300


Second the notion to PM Carpe Diem.

The Cabela's version of the MLB has a couple extra pieces of hardware, but I prefer the Classic style. 

You may also be interested in a MLB SuperMag. A LOT roomier than the classic. I've got a SuperMag and I LOVE it!

PLUS, I believe you can still get the SuperMag at the introductory price of $1200


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

If you build one, I would recommend using Luan plywood instead of regular or marine. Saves alot of weight if you plan on glassing it. For backing up the Luan ply, try using a 2 part expanding pour in foam in the 2 lb. 5 gallon buckets. My home built is just what I needed. Now I want to sell it to build a 2-man...Good luck whatever you go with.


----------



## Kurt D (Nov 23, 2004)

Luan is not as durable as good one side plywood and I have heard of one instance in which the luan crushed while transfering hunters from the tender. You do not need to use marine grade plywood because it will not be under power. The main difference is that marine grade does not have any voids in the laminated layers. You will not need any foam in the boat because wood already has enough positive bouancy for over 300 lbs in the Busick design. You are also sealing up both bulkheads with air causing extra floating ability. A wooden layout boat will float when filled with water and a person in it. 

Snowman, maybe I misread your post. Maybe you are using the foam to make the Luan more ridgid. Seems like you would be adding a lot of weight with the foam. It is probably 4-5 lb density stuff (4-5 lbs per cubic foot once expanded). That would probably be 20-30 lbs for the two bulkheads. A 5 gallon bucket of that stuff costs $200. What does your one man weight when using Luan and the foam? 
My Busick weighs 115lbs with 1/4" plywood, 6oz fiberglass cloth, epoxy, hardware and several coats of paint.


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

You are correct about the luan and yes I use the 2lb foam for backing up the luan. That only adds a few pounds. Once you've got the foam behind it and glass over it, its indestructable. Yes the foam is about $225 but I only used about 2 1/2 gallons (I used the rest for foam decoys). The big difference in my boat is the open cockpit, your legs aren't burried and your feet dont need to be splayed out. Not sure about the weight...I'll find out. I can't add a picture here, but there is one in the photo area somewhere....recently.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks Brandon. As you can see the entire skin is Luan with the foam behind it. I can stand on it with no ill effects...Also notice the full open cockpit. It was alot of fun to build. My next project is a 2-man, same style. I'm going to sell this and as soon as I can place an add on this site I will.


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

I have both an all-fiberglass busick, and one I built myself this fall. I used the Marshmonster plans, and although they worked, there wwere many, many parts that weren't quite right, and required some "customizing". The materials list that came with it is way off too, I ended up with 1 full sheet of luan left over, and lots of 1" pine. 

I dropped the box 4" in mine, and put a v'hull on the bow. I have to add weight to the foot area to get it sit low in water, but the nice thing about that is, you sit at somewhat of an incline, with your head slightly higher than your feet. Tons of foot room, and it seems to tow much better with the extra weight there too.

I used two part 2lb. foam from US Composites to fill the voids, and it does add significant extra strength behind the luan. If you can find it, I highly recommend using 1" cedar for your ribbing. Its as strong as pine, much lighter, and should never rot if you do get it wet.

Go with the epoxy as opposed to the polyester resin too. I haven't tried the polyester, but have heard too many bad things about it to doubt this advice. 

I have about $450 and pretty close to 80 hours into building the boat. For the time and materials, I would have been further ahead to just buy one. There is a certain pleasure though in hunting in a boat you made yourself, and I certainly enjoyed making it.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

If you want to keep the boat light and are not worried about spending some $$$ have you ever considered making the bulkheads (ribs) from a foam composite rather than using 2"x?" pine, cedar or mahogany?

http://www.generalplastics.com/products/product_detail.php?pid=21

Building a boat sounds like fun and nothing gives you a better feeling of gunning divers from a boat you built. But......By the time you place a monetary value on your labor (in the long run) it would be far cheaper and cost effective to purchase a fiberglass boat like the MLB Classic/Super Mag.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey there...

Just thought that I would share this...I think that I'm gonna make a canoe this way...

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=291256&page=1&pp=20

Hope this gets the mind thinking


----------

